# Vertec Sans Safety



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

I'm considering the 9mm Vertec Inox but don't care for the full-safe position on the de-cocker. It seems like I read where Beretta is to soon release this model w.o. this feature. Anyone know if this is true or not?


----------



## xotech (Feb 7, 2012)

Brand: Beretta
SKU: Beretta-JS92M9A3M
UPC: 0082442858609

JS92M9A3GM = 17RD magazines Decocker Only (G model)
JS92M9A3M = 17RD magazines with safety
JS92M9A3 = 10RD magazines with safety

Beretta says that the M9A3 is "possibly" shipping in December to distributors & dealers.

MSRP is $1099.00

http://lipseys.com/itemdetail.aspx?itemno=BEJS92M9A3GM


----------



## Binable (Aug 26, 2013)

..appreciate the comeback, xotech. ..haven't decided if that's gonna be my 9mm, but definitely leaning in that direction. I'll have to make another trip into the dealer to see if it fits well enough. ..read an article recently that says the thumbnail & middle-fingernail should just cross. ..anything less & the grip's too big. ..more & it's too small. Pachmayer makes a sleeve the fits over the grip so that's an option. We'll see.


----------

